# Duplicate contacts mysteriously appear ~ synced to Google...



## al_dubley (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

My iPhone is synced to Google so that my contacts are always backed up there.

For some reason, some contacts just duplicate in a seemingly random fashion.

For example, if I one day go to phone a friend called Bob, there will be two instances of that contact, both exactly the same. I delete one and all is well until it happens again to another contact.

What could be the cause of this?

My contacts that I view are under Groups > Google Sync > Contacts

Thanks in advance,

Al


----------

